# Take a look here....



## Crazy (Mar 3, 2004)

Stopped at Stalingrad: The Luftwaffe and Hitler's Defeat in the East


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0700608761/?tag=dcglabs-20

This is a GREAT book!! Especially for people playing IL-2, because the game is based on this conflict/front. It goes into detail about all the happenings on this front and the leaders who made it happen


Better pick yourselves up a copy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2004)

cool 8) might get that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

ah "sas" a nice play on words.........................


----------



## nutter (Mar 6, 2004)

i will have to look out for this one thanx mate


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 6, 2004)

Anyone seen an Antelope round here    

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2004)

nope sorry


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 6, 2004)

Bugger  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah er..................., sorry about that, it might of got shot, don't know how that happened


----------

